# Secret Santa Likes and Dislikes



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 27, 2011)

Any chance we can get a separate board for all these Secret Santa threads? lol.

A lot of interest in people wanting to post more likes and dislikes so go ahead. Post away people. 

Be as fussy as you like and as detailed as you like.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Dislikes : Anything from Anthony! Especially nutrisystem, or a McDonald's Happy Meal...... Blahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 27, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Dislikes : Anything from Anthony! Especially nutrisystem, or a McDonald's Happy Meal...... Blahahahahahahahahahahah



I second that, and add Trantulas


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry.... I was looking for the Secret Santa thread not the BASHING ANTHONY thread... I must have the wrong room! You guys are more like Secret Satans! Heh heh hehhhh!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Oh I'm sorry.... I was looking for the Secret Santa thread not the BASHING ANTHONY thread... I must have the wrong room! You guys are more like Secret Satans! Heh heh hehhhh!



..... Go to psalm 32...ill' bash him with holy water!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll bash him with a fish!



tyler0912 said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I'm sorry.... I was looking for the Secret Santa thread not the BASHING ANTHONY thread... I must have the wrong room! You guys are more like Secret Satans! Heh heh hehhhh!
> ...


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

PAHAAA.....
Im on about to get rid of his satan soul....Not to beat him senseless


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 27, 2011)

but...but... beating him senseless with a kipper is more fun.



tyler0912 said:


> PAHAAA.....
> Im on about to get rid of his satan soul....Not to beat him senseless


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> but...but... beating him senseless with a kipper is more fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second this!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

I think right now, Santa is busy crossing us all off his list due to too much violence.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

Blame it on stephie....santa i tried being good.......This forum is a bad influence on me...wait its not the forum it is the people


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Oh I'm sorry.... I was looking for the Secret Santa thread not the BASHING ANTHONY thread... I must have the wrong room! You guys are more like Secret Satans! Heh heh hehhhh!



 You always tease the ones you love the most  *tilt heads and flutters eyelashes innocently* *then pees pants from laughing so hard** Blahahahahahahaaa


----------



## dmmj (Oct 29, 2011)

This question is for anyone's thoughts.
If someone listed a candy as one of their likes, would it be in bad form to buy a lot of that candy for their secret santa gift? I will try and find somehting in their like list, but if I can't find anything good, would say a lot of mike and ikes if that is in their list be a good idea?


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow this thread was a likes and dislikes thread but it turned in to a killing/bashing someone thread


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

David, did they list anything else? Do they collect anything? What about a coffee mug with their species of tortie on it?


----------



## cherylim (Oct 30, 2011)

I realised when I wrote mine I never listed the things I actually collect - Mega Drive/Genesis games and Cherished Teddies. I'll mention those now, in case I'm not too late for my Secret Santa (I may be the only person that's gone mad on the planning already!)


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Cheryl, I have been looking too. Haven't found exactly what I want to buy yet. But I'm looking!


----------



## cherylim (Oct 30, 2011)

Good good! I'm 99% sure I know what I'm buying. 

I love giving gifts!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am done!!! Yippee!!!! I am so excited!!! Should be here in a few days!!! When do we mail the goods? 
I'm done, I'm done la la la laaaaaa I am done!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 31, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> I am done!!! Yippee!!!! I am so excited!!! Should be here in a few days!!! When do we mail the goods?
> I'm done, I'm done la la la laaaaaa I am done!!!



Whenever you like, but I have said people have to have posted by end of nov/beginning of dec.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 2, 2011)

WOOHOO! All finished with our shopping too!  Might even throw in a bonus because I found the perfect gift so quickly! Can't wait to ship it out!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 2, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> WOOHOO! All finished with our shopping too!  Might even throw in a bonus because I found the perfect gift so quickly! Can't wait to ship it out!



You mean I am getting TWO tortoises??!!!! I'd better get that new enclosure put together then, huh?


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 2, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> SulcataSquirt said:
> 
> 
> > WOOHOO! All finished with our shopping too!  Might even throw in a bonus because I found the perfect gift so quickly! Can't wait to ship it out!
> ...



Maybe it's tortoise AND a chameleon for a bonus?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 2, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > SulcataSquirt said:
> ...



That'll work!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 2, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > SulcataSquirt said:
> ...



You bought me a tortoise and a chameleon! Man your a good secret santa!!!


----------



## cherylim (Nov 2, 2011)

Personally, I think the second gift is a chameleon because it doesn't exist at all. How can you prove it? They're very good at hiding.

Face it, you're getting one gift.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 2, 2011)

cherylim said:


> Personally, I think the second gift is a chameleon because it doesn't exist at all. How can you prove it? They're very good at hiding.
> 
> Face it, you're getting one gift.



 haha I like the way you think!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 9, 2011)

So now that the forum has calmed back down - who else is ready for secret santa gifts to start arriving??   I know I can't wait to send mine out and surprise a lucky someone with a lucky something!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 9, 2011)

dmmj said:


> This question is for anyone's thoughts.
> If someone listed a candy as one of their likes, would it be in bad form to buy a lot of that candy for their secret santa gift? I will try and find somehting in their like list, but if I can't find anything good, would say a lot of mike and ikes if that is in their list be a good idea?



Not Mikes and Ikes, but maybe a ton of Good n Plenties...or a pound of really dark chocolate...


----------



## dmmj (Nov 9, 2011)

Well I was only using mike and ikes as an example, how about godiva chocolate?

BTW I will gladly accept tortoises also, just FYI no pressure


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 22, 2011)

Just thought I would remind everyone about this thread.  I know tis the season to forget about everything happening around you - don't want anyone forgetting to keep my tortoise alive until you can overnight it.  
My gift is STILL all boxed up with address and all, ready to be taken to the USPS. December 1 the designated day to send them out? Or later than that? I don't know if I can wait much longer! STEPH????!!!! ANYONE??!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 23, 2011)

Ive said everyone can have free rein on when they ship  

So go ahead and post when your ready  

JUST NO OPENING TILL CHRISTMAS DAY!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 23, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> JUST NO OPENING TILL CHRISTMAS DAY!!



Ummm... I am just going to pretend I never saw this comment....  DELETE DELETE DELETE!!!
When people start receiving gifts are we going to have a thread designated to pictures of what we received? I think it'd be neat to see what ideas everyone came up with!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep and we've all got to guess who sent who what


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 23, 2011)

Steph how are we going to keep it a secret, when our names and addresses are on the return label?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 23, 2011)

Your names but not your username  

No I mean the person recieving the gift will know but the people on the forum don't.

E.g - Lets say I was your (Mary Annes) secret santa and I sent you a gift. 
You would instantly guess it was me but you'd post pictures on the "SS presents" thread and then everyone would guess who it was  
After everyone has posted there presents we can reveal all and say our thanks. 

We don't have to do that, just thought it would make it more interesting.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree, I think it would be fun too, great idea.  So we will leave the actual guessing up to TFO peeps once the package arrives, correct?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep  

Should be fun.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep!!! I can hardly wait!!! I had to special order mine, should be here any day! I hope my person likes it!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 23, 2011)

For those who haven't addressed their packages yet - I suggest writing just your return address at the top and not your name.. that way it can still be returned to you by USPS if needed but your identity is somewhat disguised so the person has to investigate by what state you live in or country.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 23, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> For those who haven't addressed their packages yet - I suggest writing just your return address at the top and not your name.. that way it can still be returned to you by USPS if needed but your identity is somewhat disguised so the person has to investigate by what state you live in or country.



Excellent idea


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 23, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> SulcataSquirt said:
> 
> 
> > For those who haven't addressed their packages yet - I suggest writing just your return address at the top and not your name.. that way it can still be returned to you by USPS if needed but your identity is somewhat disguised so the person has to investigate by what state you live in or country.
> ...



Woo hoo! I love having a great idea!  Can't wait! It's almost that time! I want to see what everyone gets. Big or small or unique ideas! It took me some time to come up with what I did.. so I can't wait to see what everyone else came up with.


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm almost done shopping for my person, but does anyone have a good source for coal? Everyone here only wants to sell it to me by the ton.

I'm a bit slow posting my likes and dislikes- if my person is here, I apologize! I dislike sports, lemon, spider bites, and people who miss-use apostrophe's. 

I like tortoises (duh), Snoopy Scout, brains (I have an amazingly large collection of toy and model brains for some odd reason), most kinds of candy and cookies (although I am diabetic and on a diet- but I read somewhere that calories don't count if it was a gift, right?), games and puzzles I can fidget with, science toys, etc.


----------



## Kvoigt (Nov 23, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Any chance we can get a separate board for all these Secret Santa threads? lol.
> 
> A lot of interest in people wanting to post more likes and dislikes so go ahead. Post away people.
> 
> Be as fussy as you like and as detailed as you like.



i wish i could have joined!! that would be so cool LOL well maybe next year!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 1, 2011)

Its finally December 1! Does everyone know what that means?? It's officially fair game to ship out presents!  I can't wait to put my stuff in the mail!
Happy holidays to everyone - the season is officially upon us. (we can no longer avoid it!)


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry to dissapoint mine is going in the post tommorow instead as we enveloped and packaged all up but my mum left the present out and just bagged up a xmas Card!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 1, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Sorry to dissapoint mine is going in the post tommorow instead as we enveloped and packaged all up but my mum left the present out and just bagged up a xmas Card!



No disappointment to anyone! I think some are waiting till right before Christmas to send but I am just too excited to see this persons reaction to wait! But with you being in the UK shipping may take a bit longer for a package I assume? 
Can't wait to see what kind of gifts people get! Everyone here seems to have all sorts of fun personalities.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine is still being made and the other part should currently be in the post on its way too me!

Hmm... now your all intrigued aren't you!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Mine is still being made and the other part should currently be in the post on its way too me!
> 
> Hmm... now your all intrigued aren't you!



Yeppers


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 1, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Mine is still being made and the other part should currently be in the post on its way too me!
> 
> Hmm... now your all intrigued aren't you!



......... Hmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Nay (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, so I just found this thread too. I still am in!!! I like the idea of posting a picture of your gift, and also just putting the address on the box!! It actually was quite a bit harder to shop for someone you don't know,,,,,Wow were those really some words of wisdom or what???
Ok I am going to wrap mine tonight and send it out MOnday or so. No cheating!! and I will watch more carefully for related threads, it is also I haven't had much time lately, why could that be!!


----------

